# Filtro Paso Bajo con corte en 100Hz



## electritico

Bueno tengo un Sub en mi coche y quiero ponerle un filtro paso bajo para que me haga un corte en 100Hz, he averiguado que 120Hz es lo maximo para Subs.
Pues bien tengo como referencia la siguiente Formula que se aplica a la Figura 1.

Fc= 1/2.π.R.C

π= 3.1416

Mi pregunta es, es esto valido y se puede utilizar este diagrama o habrá que utilizar otra formula donde hay que aplicar la impedancia del generador y la impedancia de la carga (*Zc*).

Saludos


----------



## Hartomes

Tienes razón... la frecuencia de corte es de (0.5*R*C)^(-1), con lo que te permitiría diseñar tu filtro...

Aunque te recomiendo que para mejores resultados, intentaras con filtros de mayor orden del tipo pasivo o de lleno intentases usar filtros activos análogos (con amplificador operacionales)

http://www.elo.utfsm.cl/~elo108/filtros/Filtros.pdf

Te recomiendo que le eches una miradita, te puede servir


----------



## electritico

Mi gran problema es que yo saque un curso basico de electronica hace mas de 3 años, desde ese momento no me volvi a inmiscuir con la electronica y estoy muy pero muy errumbrado, estos dias he estado leyendo y retomando apuntes, necesito de algun manual o pagina donde me diga denuevo por que poner una resistencia, por que el capacitor, de que forma actua que pasa si.. por eso puse de ejemplo esa formula tan sencilla que si la entiendo, pero se que no es la ideal. Por eso lo postie aqui para recibir la maxima ayuda que puedan brindarme, ya lei el manual pero viene muy complejo y yo no recuerdo bien.


----------



## electritico

Bien encontre este circuito es una pagina por ahi, al parecer es un Filtro paso bajo Activo con operacional, esta correcta la formula que dan ahi abajo. Segun lo que lei el valor de las 3R es el mismo y el de los 2C son el mismo tambien.

Haciendo calculos R= 3.3k, C= 160nF, me daria una Fc=91Hz. Si quiero minimizar la Fc deberia aumentar el valor de R. Funcionara con un operacional que trabaje con tension y tierra, si mal no recuerdo el LM734 o LM724 es uno de ellos.


Ocupo saber si estoy en lo correcto por que de ser asi, ya no busco mas.


----------



## crazysound

Hola Electritico, ese filtro es pasabanda tené ojo. Y con fuente simple no va a funcionar.


----------



## jose_flash

mira yo hice el filtro que sale en el primer mensaje y le puse c1=330nF y la R1=2.2K 1/4 W y se oye bajos si pero a poca potencia no se oye bien es como se le quitase volumen...

como y porque ?


----------



## anthony123

La potencia del amplificador no tiene nada que ver con la capacidad de manejo del OPAM¿


----------



## jose_flash

sabeis de un  filtro pasivo que no quite tanta potencia....y si es con bobina decirme las vueltas?


----------



## Fogonazo

Tal vez esto les sirva

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/100054/


----------



## DanielU

En base a este filtro, paso bajo a una FC de 100Hz obtuve los siguientes valores:

4.81 RC

R= 4810 Ω (unas resistencias en serie y listo   )
C= 1000uF

Las preguntas que tengo son:

Este tipo de filtros debe ir antes de la amplificación? No le veo mucha vida a un opamp con 150W o 200W   

si es asi, el orden seria: Señal->Preamplificador->Filtro-> Amplificador -> Altavoz.

Que voltajes deben tener los capacitores?, en los filtros pasivos uno de 100V va con 75W y asi... 

Mi idea es usar NE5532, ya que en el preamplificador voy a usarlos tambien.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

DanielU dijo:
			
		

> ...FC de 100Hz obtuve los siguientes valores:
> 4.81 RC
> R= 4810 Ω (unas resistencias en serie y listo   )
> C= 1000uF
> Las preguntas que tengo son:
> Este tipo de filtros debe ir antes de la amplificación? No le veo mucha vida a un opamp con 150W o 200W
> si es asi, el orden seria: Señal->Preamplificador->Filtro-> Amplificador -> Altavoz.
> Que voltajes deben tener los capacitores?, en los filtros pasivos uno de 100V va con 75W y asi...
> Mi idea es usar NE5532, ya que en el preamplificador voy a usarlos tambien.




La secuencia correcta es: Señal->Filtro->Pre->Ampli.
Te darás cuenta de que el voltaje que van a manejar los capacitores es muy bajo. Con que soporten unos pocos Volt ya te alcanza.
Podés usar los 5532, aunque usualmente se ponen los TL072 porque tienen algunas diferencias que los hacen un poco más adecuados para estas aplicaciones. Tienen la misma distribución de patas 

En cuanto a la matemática... Revisala.
Para 100Hz esa fórmula te da RC=0,000481.
C está en Faradios, así que para pasarlo a uf tenés que multiplicar por 1.000.000 y te queda RC=481 (C en uf).

Con 1k5 y 330nf vas mucho mejor (corte en 97Hz). 2k2 y 220nf es otra buena opción, y la lista sigue.
En general, tratá de que las resistencias no tengan un valor muy alto (¿470Ω y 1uf qué te parecen?).

Saludos


----------



## DanielU

Ok gracias por la ayuda. Pero nose que me conviene hacer con un par de subwoofers... (parlantes 8SW11A) filtro activo o filtro pasivo... Si es un filtro pasivo, tengo que hacer una bobina de 226 vueltas sobre un nucleo de 8 cm y un espesor de 2cm jejeje, el pro es que voy a poder conectarle una potencia ya preamplificada. El contra es que reduciria la impedancia a 2.55 Ω, y ya tendria que agregarle un corrector de impedancia, gastar en resistencias de 20W cementadas, etc, etc, etc... (hablo de un filtro de primer orden)

Si es un filtro activo ya tendria que ser algo externo, lo haria en una especie de caja a continuacion de la salida de audio. Obiamente el pro seria el costo de fabricacion . Y no jugaria con la impedancia del parlante.

En la revista elektor vi un circuito de filtro activo muy bueno, tendria que hacer calculos y dejarlo a mi gusto .

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Por donde lo veas te conviene el filtro activo, así aprovechas mejor la salida de tu amplificador, ya que esta no pasa por el filtro y este es un elemento de perdidas.
Aparte te evitas de las "irregularidades" que genera el filtro pasivo al reaccionar con la impedancia del altavoz en x frecuencias.

Con activo te evitas de esas cosas. Ahora que si no hay de otra, puedes usar pasivo.

Saludos.


----------



## DanielU

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Por donde lo veas te conviene el filtro activo, así aprovechas mejor la salida de tu amplificador, ya que esta no pasa por el filtro y este es un elemento de perdidas.
> Aparte te evitas de las "irregularidades" que genera el filtro pasivo al reaccionar con la impedancia del altavoz en x frecuencias.
> 
> Con activo te evitas de esas cosas. Ahora que si no hay de otra, puedes usar pasivo.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias por la respuesta.

Ahora diseñe un filtro Paso Alto, con FC a 2500Hz (gracias cacho por hacerme notar el error en la formula anterior)

Fc = 1 / 2πRC

RC = Fc . 1 . 6.283

RC = 2500 . 1 . 6.283

RC = 15707,5

Para ver si es correcto :

1 / 2π15707.5

1/ 6.283 . 15707.5 = FC

2500 = FC

RC= R . C
R = 4.7 MΩ 
C = 3300 µF

4700000 . 0.0033 = 15510

(espero no haberme equivocado en esto ultimo)


----------



## Cacho

DanielU dijo:
			
		

> Ahora diseñe un filtro Paso Alto, con FC a 2500Hz (gracias cacho por hacerme notar el error en la formula anterior)
> 
> Fc = 1 / 2πRC
> 
> RC = Fc . 1 . 6.283
> 
> RC = 2500 . 1 . 6.283
> 
> RC = 15707,5
> 
> Para ver si es correcto :
> 
> 1 / 2π15707.5
> 
> 1/ 6.283 . 15707.5 = FC
> 
> 2500 = FC
> 
> RC= R . C
> R = 4.7 MΩ
> C = 3300 µF
> 
> 4700000 . 0.0033 = 15510
> 
> (espero no haberme equivocado en esto ultimo)



La fórmula que pusiste ahí arriba es de los filtros RC de primer orden. Hasta ahí vamos bien, pero andás peleado con el álgebra.

Fc=1/(2pi*R*C)<=>R*C=1/(2*pi*Fc).

Rehacé la cuenta desde ahí, que te da valores muy distintos, y acordate de que la resistencia está en Ohm y la capacidad en Faradios en estas fórmulas.

Saludos.


----------



## DanielU

Yo lo estaba haciendo como una ecuacion de una incognita. Todavia no aprendi algebra mas avanzada. Solo ecuaciones de una incongnita y expresiones algebraicas.

Gracias nuevamente.

Busque en el foro y encontre que recomendas hacer un filtro pasa banda con un paso alto y un paso bajo. Asique ahora con esta formula correcta puedo corregir la burrada que habia hecho.


PA:

Fc.1.2pi = RC
100.1.2pi=RC
628.3= RC

R = 19K
C = 3300uF

Si un uF es 1^-6: 3300uF serian 0.0033 F ?


PB:

FC=0.0481/RC
0.0481/2500= RC
0.00001924 = RC


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Eee...le seguís escapando!

RC=1 / (2*PI*f)

para f=2500Hz => RC=6.37*10E(-5)

Si elegís C=22nF te sale R=6.37*10E(-5) / 22E(-9)=2893 ohms, que es 2k7 en serie con 180 ohms.

Vamos muy mal con las matemáticas...eh?


----------



## DanielU

no voy mal con matematica, me perdia con la notacion cientifica. Me puse a leer la carpeta y ya me acorde. Yo estaba contando luego de la coma, no me acordaba que el 0 antes de la coma se cuenta como un numero del exponente.



Creo que ahora si llegue a valores coherentes.

2pi = 6.28...


1/(2.pi.2500)
RC = 0.00006366

PD: las cuentas anteriores eran con una formula mal aplicada.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sip...es lo que puse arriba, pero redondeado un poquito.

Te aviso que te complicás inutilmente usando esa parva de ceros antes de la coma, usá la notación científica y listo...de ella se encarga la calculadora, y los valores los ponés en Faradios, Ohms y Hertz. La calculadora te formatea luego los datos en notación científica para Ingeniería (así tenes los Kilo, Mega, pico, etc, etc).

Saludos!


----------



## DanielU

Me volvi a amigar con la notacion cientifica, el tema es que nose como usarla en la calculadora ya que la profesora de matematica no nos deja usarla  (tampoco es que hagamos super formulas)


----------



## DanielU

Estuve simulando un filtro paso bajo a 100Hz, R= 100 ohm, C= 4.7uF (se le podria agregar un capacitor de 100nF para poder acercarse mejor al valor de RC.


----------



## emiliano17

Con un capacitor y una resistencia no podes hacer un filtro pasabajos de ninguna manera. Informate un poquito mas.


----------



## Fogonazo

emiliano17 dijo:


> Con un capacitor y una resistencia no podes hacer un filtro pasabajos de ninguna manera. Informate un poquito mas.


 ¿ Quién te comento que *NO* se puede ?


----------



## emiliano17

hasta donde me he informado no estoy al tanto de que se pueda, y en los diseños tradicionales por lo menos no se hace.. si me decis asi quizas si se pueda, no se..


----------



## Fogonazo

emiliano17 dijo:


> hasta donde me he informado no estoy al tanto de que se pueda, y en los diseños tradicionales por lo menos no se hace.. si me decis asi quizas si se pueda, no se..


Mira la primer página de este mismo post


----------



## Cacho

Emiliano, si mirás esquemas de amplificadores (y preamplificadores también), la enorme mayoría tiene un filtro pasabajos a la entrada, y ese filtro está hecho con un condensador y una resistencia.

Está bien, filtra frecuencias de radio, pero es exactamente igual lo que necesitás para los 100Hz. Sólo es cambiar los valores.


Saludos


----------



## DanielU

Si hubieses visto la pagina anterior, y las burradas que escribi te vas a dar cuenta de lo que hablamos.

PD: la diferencia es que ya aprendi a hacer pasaje de unidades y que tambien se usar la notacion cientifica en la calculadora. Creo que ya le deje de escapar a la matematica


----------



## emiliano17

estan hablando de filtros pasivos?


----------



## Cacho

emiliano17 dijo:


> estan hablando de filtros pasivos?


Efectivamente.

Saludos


----------



## DarkSennin

hola necesito calcular los valores de la resistencia y capacitor de un filtro paso bajo para una frecuencia de 560kHz esto es para un transmisor de am que tengo de proyecto mi maestro me pide que le ponga este filtro y uno pasa banda si me pudieran decir tambien si estas formulas aplican tambien para este ultimo, de antemano gracias


----------



## whattsdrumer

Acordate que Kilo, Mega, Giga y Tera son multiplicando de a mil, en potencias de base diez, es un valor X por 10 elevado a la 3 para Kilo, a la 6 para Mega, a la 9 para Giga y 12 Tera. Lo mismo ocurre al revez, si tenes mili, micro, nano y pico, es lo mismo pero a la menos (-) y el valor q*UE* sea...mili es X valor por 10 elevado a la -3, micro a la -6, nano a la -9 y pico a la -12. Suerte con la notacion!


----------



## lordfrac

DarkSennin dijo:


> hola necesito calcular los valores de la resistencia y capacitor de un filtro paso bajo para una frecuencia de 560kHz esto es para un transmisor de am que tengo de proyecto mi maestro me pide que le ponga este filtro y uno pasa banda si me pudieran decir tambien si estas formulas aplican tambien para este ultimo, de antemano gracias



el pasa bajos seria algo asi:
fc=1/(2*pi*r*c) despejado quedaría así:
r=1/(2*pi*f*c)
r=1/(6,2831*560*1)
r=1/ 3518,536
r=284209114 ohm 

si me equivoco por favor digan cual es el error


----------



## Cacho

Definitivamente algo mal hiciste...

Ya para que 1/3518 te dé algo en el orden de los 250 millones... Algo huele feo.
Otra cosa es el valor del condensador que estás usando... Acordate que va en Faradios. Y revisá la frecuencia, porque te comiste la "k" de kHz 

Saludos


----------



## lordfrac

Cacho dijo:


> Definitivamente algo mal hiciste...
> 
> Ya para que 1/3518 te dé algo en el orden de los 250 millones... Algo huele feo.
> Otra cosa es el valor del condensador que estás usando... Acordate que va en Faradios. Y revisá la frecuencia, porque te comiste la "k" de kHz
> 
> Saludos



podes hacer los cálculos vos por favor así aprendo como se hace?


----------



## Cacho

Es que no especificás los parámetros...

Sólo puedo decirte que lo que hiciste no anda muy bien en lo matemático. Tenés dos incógnitas (R y C) y sólo una ecuación, así que tenés que fijar uno de los dos y calcular el otro.
Por lo que vi, elegís un valor para C (así como lo calculaste, tomaste 1mF o 1000uF y eso es muy grande) y calculás R.

La fórmula que planteaste es correcta, pero apretaste mal los botones de la calculadora...


----------



## lordfrac

fc=1/(2*pi*r*c)
r=1/(2*pi*f*c)
r=1/(6.2831*560hz*0.00001f)
r=1/0.035
r=28.57ohm

ojala que este bien jaja


----------



## Cacho

Como bien... parece bien, pero caés en lo mismo que antes: No especificás qué estás haciendo.

Ahí calculaste un filtro a 560*Hz* (si leés el mensaje 30, lo que quería era uno de 560*kHz*).
Otra cosa: ¿Qué valor de C tomaste? Aclaralo en unidades "comunes" (uF o nF, que es como se los ubica usualmente). Lo pregunto porque podés haber puesto ceros de más o de menos al hacer el cambio de unidades 

Saludos


----------



## lordfrac

bueno, retomando el calculo, supuesta mente la tercera es la vencida así que:

fc=1/(2*pi*r*c)
r=1/(2*pi*f*c)
r=1/(6.2831*560000hz*1uf)
r=1/3.518536
r=0.2842ohm

mi pregunta es si existen resistencias de 0.x hom
disculpen mi ignorancia y mi persistencia es que soy nueov en esto y estoy tratando de aprender todo junto, gracias por no mandarme al diablo.


----------



## Cacho

Bueeeeeeno... Ahí va mejor la cosa...

El cálculo es correcto (o así parece, no lo hice). Hay resistencias de menos de 1 Ohm, pero... ¿Qué pasa si usás un condensador más chico? (probá con algo entre 47 y 10nF o algo así )

Saludos


----------



## lordfrac

perdón que escriba este mensaje que queda tan descolgado, pero no me parece abrir un nuevo post con una pregunta tan breve pero  se puede usar un potenciometro en este filtro o uno pasa alto? y si se pudiera como se calcularía?


----------



## Cacho

Como poderse, se puede. De hecho se hace cuando necesitás un filtro con corte variable (no es común verlo en estos, sino en los activos).

Si lo implementás, sólo tené cuidado con la potencia que le ponés, que los potes no aguantan mucha que digamos (hasta la salida del pre podés ponerlos, con señales más grandes ya no).

Saludos


----------



## lordfrac

digamos que yo quiero ponerlos en una guitarra, un pasa altos para las notas aguda y uno pasa bajos para las grabes, pero yo quiero decir bueno vamos a bajar los graves y subir mas los agudos o viceversa o directamente bajarle al mínimo el filtro pasa alto y que solo quede el pasa bajo ¿se puede hacer eso?


----------



## Cacho

No termino de entender lo que pretendés hacer, pero supongo que es un control de tonos.
Esta definitivamente no es la mejor manera de hacerlo. Mejor poné "control de tonos" en el buscador .

Saludos


----------



## lordfrac

voy a  buscar gracias


----------

